# do you own a Nintendo Switch?



## HungryForCereal (Apr 30, 2017)

God, i swear. literally almost every of my friends have a Nintendo switch even my boyfriend. im planning to buy one myself but i dont see myself playing the switch a lot if i bought it because i did a search on the games that are released  for the console and also the future releases and none of the games interest me at all. It'll just sit there collecting dust.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 30, 2017)

not yet and not for a while. i would only get it for animal crossing or kirby but idk if those will even be on it. once super mario odyssey comes out i _might _consider it but probably not especially since thats all that seems interesting. this happened with the wii u, we got it and nobody ever used it lol. and i lost interest in splatoon so that just adds to the boring lineup imo imo


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 30, 2017)

No, and seeing all the issues people have had with them, the excessive cost of games, and the lack of relatively new and exciting content (besides Zelda), I probably won't.  Maybe once the prices are a lot lower and the issues with them have been resolved, maybe?  But only if I have spare money to throw around


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 30, 2017)

I wish I did ;_; So many games I want but I can't play yet.

At least I have Breath of the Wild on Wii U and MK8


----------



## Envy (Apr 30, 2017)

Nope. No reason to own one yet. Even still, the paid online system is a major turn-off in the long run.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 30, 2017)

Nope and I probably never will.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 30, 2017)

Yep, I have a Nintendo Switch. I even played mine last night since I got Mario Kart 8 Deluxe.


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't and I don't plan on getting one unless they come out with a new AC game for it (so I hope they don't lmao)


----------



## himeki (Apr 30, 2017)

yea! i've been playing it a lot and negleticing my studies....oops


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 30, 2017)

Nah. I haven't bought any console after 3DS, mostly bc they cost tons and I don't have time to play anymore considering majors and all. Wish I had WiiU and Switch though, but I can function just fine without them. I only honestly buy new consoles when Pokemon games (the main ones, not spin-offs) come out, but I highly doubt they'll release anything new considering Pokemon SM just came out.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 30, 2017)

no, only thing capturing my interest is splatoon 2. tbh I'd buy the switch just for splatoon but funds are tight.......... it's gonna be disappointing missing the high of splat 2's first couple months.


----------



## Tokage (Apr 30, 2017)

i do, but i haven't played it much (only got zelda atm) i want to buy mk8 eventually, but after having mine for about a month i can honestly say i wouldn't have minded not getting one right away - it's cool but it's not like "i will die if i don't get this right away" cool, if that makes sense  (comparable to how badly i wanted a 3ds but waited forever to actually get one)

but i'm kinda hoping there'll be some pokemon games made for it soon though, that's honestly one of the biggest reasons why i wanted it to begin with, lol


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 30, 2017)

I bought on launch day.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 30, 2017)

Switch's portability and flexibility had me getting the hardware alongside with The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild shortly after the launch day. If I've purchased that game on Wii U, I wouldn't be able to play it outside my home.

The other titles I purchased so far are: Snipperclips, Shovel Knight: Treasure Trove and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. I'm also eyeing on quite a number of Switch games that caught my interest, such as ARMS and Super Mario Odyssey.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2017)

Not yet.

But boi when Super Mario Odyssey is released you can bet that a Switch is gon be flyin off that shelf real soon


----------



## Garrett (May 1, 2017)

Not yet, but I'll be getting one the moment Fire Emblem or Animal Crossing is released.


----------



## Holla (May 1, 2017)

I managed to get one a couple weeks ago. Mainly got it for Splatoon 2 but Mario Kart is another series I'm a big fan of. Didn't play it much until MK8D came out as I only had Snipperclips but I was finishing up finals in College so it's just as well. Even though I own a Wii U and the original Mario Kart 8 I still feel like Mario Kart 8 Deluxe was worth it for me. Anyone who's not really big into Mario Kart though I could understand skipping it, but as someone who loves the series I say it's totally worth it!

Other than when Splatoon 2 releases in July that's probably all I'm gonna get for now. I'm sure I'll get more games as they release but Splatoon will likely keep me busy for a long time (I still play the original and I've had it since launch day.)


----------



## HopeForHyrule (May 1, 2017)

I had the collector's edition of Breath of the Wild pre-ordered, and I had a Switch preorder but cancelled it. The hubby found one a few weeks past its launch when he was out of town for work.

I've been playing Zelda and more recently Mario Kart. I'm really jonesing for some of the JRPGs they've been teasing, though.

I know there have been people having issues with their systems, but we've been pretty lucky. There WAS a minor incident involving the charging percentage not moving for a day or so. But letting it drain almost completely​ to nothing and then charging it seemed to have fixed that little problem.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 1, 2017)

no fml.

according to some stuff , in july i should get my switch with Splatoon 2 , which is okay because due to the excesive price here (+500$ dollars) there are many switch around almost any store of electronics / videogames / etc. and it doesn't happens like in USA or Canada. soo yaaaaay


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (May 1, 2017)

Not yet. I'm mainly getting one for the new Zelda, and Splatoon 2. Hoping for more titles to come!


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2017)

No. I was going to get one for my birthday in a few weeks time, but after giving it some thought decided to put the money towards my trip to Berlin next week instead.

Right now I'm not really feeling much urge to buy one.


----------



## Zireael (May 1, 2017)

Nope, though I had thought about it when BotW was very close to release. In the end I decided against it, there's really not much going for the console right now that I'm interested in, so I'm just going to wait and see what happens. The only thing that's going to get me excited about the Switch is a new Metroid, and I'm kind of skeptical about when we'll see one at this rate.


----------



## Corrie (May 1, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> No, and seeing all the issues people have had with them, the excessive cost of games, and the lack of relatively new and exciting content (besides Zelda), I probably won't.  Maybe once the prices are a lot lower and the issues with them have been resolved, maybe?  But only if I have spare money to throw around



I agree with you completely. It just looks and feels cheap and rushed. It's not worth its price either. I'm avoiding the bullet with this.


----------



## HHoney (May 1, 2017)

No - not yet - We were planning on it but there was such a frenzy with pre-orders and then local stores not meeting pre-orders I just feel like waiting a little longer until there is more availability. I'm not going to sit in the rain to get one.

Honestly I'm more excited about the 2DSXL I can't wait for July 

I hope everyone who has a Switch is enjoying Breath of the Wild - I'm waiting to play it on the Switch


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 1, 2017)

I got mine on launch solely for Breath of the Wild. It's not smart spending, but I knew that I was never going to revisit the game if I got it on Wii U. I'd rather have it on the go as well. I'm having a lot of fun with mine so far, no issues besides my family constantly wanting to play it.


----------



## Invisible again (May 1, 2017)

Nope, and I want one soooooooo badly... Hoping to get one for my birthday, along with a new TV.


----------



## Loriii (May 2, 2017)

I bought one at launch. I don't want the first switch to be overused so I got another a month after. Besides, I consider myself a bit of a collector so that's my excuse (reason) for getting them.


----------



## phoenyx9 (May 2, 2017)

I was in Target yesterday and they had eight of them in stock.  I didn't think twice! I picked one up with Mario Kart 8.  I have Breath of the Wild on the way in the mail.     I wasn't going to overpay for one or go hunting for it, so I was expecting to wait longer.


----------



## Blue Cup (May 2, 2017)

Yes I own one. Playing Mario Kart 8 right now. I love it to death, more than my PS4 even.



Spear said:


> God, i swear. literally almost every of my friends have a Nintendo switch even my boyfriend. im planning to buy one myself *but i dont see myself playing the switch a lot* if i bought it because i did a search on the games that are released  for the console and also the future releases and none of the games interest me at all. It'll just sit there collecting dust.



Then don't waste your money on it. If you can admit that now after looking at its 2017 release schedule, then you need to hold off on a purchase and not be a "Me too!" because you will end up regretting it right now.


----------



## Biyaya (May 2, 2017)

I have one. Mostly, it's my husband playing it. He has Breath of the Wild and is thoroughly enjoying his time at that. We got Mario Kart for it yesterday though, and we had fun playing that together. I'm mostly waiting for Odyssey, Yooka-Laylee, and Animal Crossing (which I am only assuming will be on this system).


----------



## Heyden (May 3, 2017)

Bought it bc I never got the Wii U and I'm super hype for splatoon and FE and maybe ARMS if it seems promising, already got MK8DX ofc
oh and odyssey but that's ages away rip


----------



## mogyay (May 3, 2017)

i got it for breath of the wild since i don't have a wii u. it's the only game i have for it rn but i plan on getting splatoon, fire emblem and xenoblade


----------



## Brookie (May 3, 2017)

I definitely would get it if Harvest Moon came out on it, because that means other games are definitely gonna pop up.


----------



## toadsworthy (May 3, 2017)

Yes, its marvelously convenient and super nice...


----------



## Soigne (May 3, 2017)

Not yet, hopefully I will soon.


----------



## danceonglitter (May 4, 2017)

I got it and I love it  
It worked out great for me because there's quite a few games I really want to get (Splatoon 2, Xenoblade Chronicles 2, whatever the Fire Emblem game they'll be working on is, Fire Emblem Warriors and Mario Odyssey, to name a few) and of course I was dying to get Breath Of The Wild too, so for me it was definitely worth it. Plus, if they do end up doing a new Animal Crossing game on it too, that'll be a plus.
I like the portability of the console - I've been travelling a lot lately, so it's been nice being able to play Zelda on long train journeys.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2017)

Soti said:


> I have one. Mostly, it's my husband playing it. He has Breath of the Wild and is thoroughly enjoying his time at that. We got Mario Kart for it yesterday though, and we had fun playing that together. I'm mostly waiting for Odyssey, Yooka-Laylee, and *Animal Crossing (which I am only assuming will be on this system).*



This was a major reason in why I bought my Wii U. Given that a proper AC game never came out for it it's putting me off wanting to invest in it's successor just yet.


----------



## Lancelot (May 4, 2017)

Not et, but hopefully Iwill get one this month/early next month


----------



## Biyaya (May 5, 2017)

Tina said:


> This was a major reason in why I bought my Wii U. Given that a proper AC game never came out for it it's putting me off wanting to invest in it's successor just yet.


I see why you would be. I thought to hold off on the Switch too, but my husband was very excited for the new Zelda and wanted one right away. And an ACNX might not happen either. But I'm optimistic! It has been a while since a main Animal Crossing, and we've had a couple spin-offs. I don't know if it will happen later than next year either (though I think it might because of Splatoon 2). But there are still a couple games I want to play for the Switch, and the hubby wanting the system sold me on it. I'm really happy he's enjoying it as much as he is, because I don't know how much I'll like it or use it throughout its lifetime.


----------



## FancyThat (May 5, 2017)

I also got one for Zelda as I don't own a Wii U, I really like it so far. I'm hoping we see a new AC game in the not to distant future.


----------



## cosmopath (May 5, 2017)

I plan on getting one in the summer. When Stardew Valley releases on it, that'll pretty much be my turning point


----------



## Mars Adept (May 7, 2017)

Yes. I have had a Nintendo Switch since launch day. I haven't been playing on it recently, though. I'll probably start playing on it again once Super Mario Odyssey releases.


----------



## Lancelot (May 7, 2017)

Im sure looking for one ;o;


----------



## Blue Cup (May 7, 2017)

J4G said:


> I plan on getting one in the summer. When Stardew Valley releases on it, that'll pretty much be my turning point



That's going to be pure bliss. I put over 200 hours into it between the PC and PS4 versions and still haven't accomplished all that I set out to do. I plan to do my big 100% on the Switch.


----------



## Twix (May 8, 2017)

I hope to get one in the summer when Splatoon 2 comes out, if not I'll be waiting for Super Mario Odyssey during the holiday time!


----------



## Twisterheart (May 8, 2017)

No, not yet. I would like to get one someday, but I want to wait for more games to release, specically Animal Crossing if they plan to release a game for the Switch, before I go out and buy one.


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2017)

no it is expensive and the onyl game i want for it thats exclusive to the switch is splatoon 2 so idk if  will get it


----------



## lars708 (May 8, 2017)

I have one and I love it! So far I've only gotten 4 games, Zelda (obvs), Snake Pass, Puyo Tetris and Mario Kart. They're great games and I've not gotten bored of them yet


----------



## Lancelot (May 8, 2017)

lars708 said:


> I have one and I love it! So far I've only gotten 4 games, Zelda (obvs), Snake Pass, Puyo Tetris and Mario Kart. They're great games and I've not gotten bored of them yet



Puyo Butchris***


----------



## easpa (May 8, 2017)

Nah, and I certainly don't plan on getting one unless a new Animal Crossing is announced.


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2017)

Sigh

Yes.

I don't know why I bought the damn thing.


----------



## Lancelot (May 12, 2017)

I got one today and so far I'm loving it


----------



## KrazyKarp (May 13, 2017)

No but I want one to play Mario Kart 8 deluxe. I've been playing Mario Kart 7 but 8 deluxe looks so much better.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 14, 2017)

No, considering the only good games out for it are Zelda (which I could buy for my Wii U) and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe (which I own the original version on Wii U). 

I have a huge gaming backlog, so I probably won't buy a Switch (if I even do) for a few years. Gotta wait for several good games to come out for it to make it feel worth the cost.


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

I'll buy one once I get that big list of planned games for the future.


----------



## Relly (May 20, 2017)

I haven't got a switch yet and it's unlikely that I will be able to afford to buy one until later in the year at the earliest. I also will only make the choice to purchase one after they have made and released an Animal Crossing game for it - there isn't make point in me having the console right now not having any games for it.


----------



## K9Ike (May 20, 2017)

I don't have one.
I will most likely never buy one if there is no real Animal Crossing for it that isn't a spin-off. Then I'll buy it for sure!


----------



## noctibloom (May 22, 2017)

I bought my WiiU for Splatoon. 

I bought my Switch for BotW and Splatoon 2. 

I'm already re-playing BotW and my total is around 200+ hours probably so for me, I'm already getting my money's worth, and based on the Splatoon 2 demo, I know I'll be loving that game too. For me, it's not about having a lot of games on a console. It's about enjoying myself, even through one or two games. I bought a PS4 just so I could play Journey over and over.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

Nope, probably never will either, eventhough I'm a HUGE Nintendo fangirl.


----------



## lars708 (May 22, 2017)

DJStarstryker said:


> No, considering the only good games out for it are Zelda (which I could buy for my Wii U) and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe (which I own the original version on Wii U).
> 
> I have a huge gaming backlog, so I probably won't buy a Switch (if I even do) for a few years. Gotta wait for several good games to come out for it to make it feel worth the cost.



There are literally 6 good first party games in the first year (there are also good third party games such as Puyo Puyo Tetris and Fast RMX), you couldn't possibly ask for more to be fair. Games don't just appear from thin air.


----------



## Emizel (May 22, 2017)

Not yet. But I'll buy one when I'll find a good offer


----------



## King Dorado (May 22, 2017)

I was going to wait, buuut there havent been any at all in my local stores, so when i saw two in Target this week i picked one up, along with BotW.  

I didnt realize the tablet has almost no functionality, thought it would at least have a web browser, so that's disappointing (the Wii U can do more stuff it seems...)

the new Zelda game is awesome, i havent taken advantage of the mobility yet tho....  i guess im not sure yet if this was a good buy or not...


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

No and I doubt I will ever get one either. I mostly play handhelds and/or on my laptop so.. yeah.


----------



## Yuni (May 25, 2017)

Not yet. I'll probably get it after the next new bunch of consoles release lol. 

All I care about on the switch is Puyopuyo Tetris because the vita is getting neglected..., Disgaea 5 because no vita version..., and when the switch becomes a Level-5 and Gust machine.

Port all PL, AA, and Atelier series over and I'll instabuy!


----------



## Drokmar (May 31, 2017)

Personally, I'm not even going to consider one until after e3 this year. I'm only interested after they announce a ssb for the switch (and you better add Tetra!) or some amazing new game. Even beyond that, the price is definitely a turn off for me. Perhaps I might get it if they end up putting it on sale this black friday..


----------



## Sanrio (May 31, 2017)

Not yet. It's very expensive, and the games are too. But I think the price has been decreasing. If another AC comes out, maybe I'll spring for it. I think I'll end up buying when Splatoon2 comes out.


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2017)

I'm getting one the next time they're in stock.


----------



## Rasha (May 31, 2017)

yeah I do. I'm really enjoying Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe as of now and is excited especially for Super Mario Odyssey and Splatoon 2. there are other great existing and upcoming games like ARMS and Xenoblade Chronicles 2, and E3 is coming soon so hopefully they'll announce a bunch of great new games.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 31, 2017)

I'm really trying to get one. The price is just insane right now everywhere.


----------



## amanecer (May 31, 2017)

I don't have one yet but I'd really like one. My cousins have one and they said that they really like how you can be playing it on the TV then turn it into the tablet and bring it places if needed. (And they also said that doesn't sound that useful until you actually need to do it.)


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 1, 2017)

yeah, i got one on the release day.  i've only played botw though - i have no clue what they're thinking releasing a system with so few titles.  i'm waiting on super mario now...


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 1, 2017)

Nope but I want to buy it later.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2017)

I do not. May get one eventually though.


----------



## OviRy8 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

Soon, last time I checked they were out of stock but eventually I will break down and buy one


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 3, 2017)

i have one, i play mariokart a ton and have preordered ARMS, having tried it a few times its gr8


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 6, 2017)

no cause the lineup is weak. announce ac for switch at e3 and i'll buy one


----------



## lars708 (Jun 13, 2017)

ok.sean said:


> i have one, i play mariokart a ton and have preordered ARMS, having tried it a few times its gr8



Wait, you don't have Breath of the Wild?!


----------



## mills141 (Jun 14, 2017)

I bought a Switch so I could play Zelda. I absolutely love it. It goes everywhere I go and it get's lots of attention haha. Hopefully going to get Mario Odyssey. Can't wait!


----------



## Squidward (Jun 14, 2017)

Nah, and I don't think I'll be buying it.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 14, 2017)

I'll buy a Switch either after Amazon drops the price, or when Animal Crossing Switch is revealed, so likely sometime this year.


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 14, 2017)

My broke ass says no. Maybe in 5 years when many games are out and almost everyone has it


----------



## Yellowbird (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes as i love Zelda game series and hoping for Animal crossing! hehe


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 14, 2017)

Nope and don't see myself buying it. Everyone being hyped for the core pokemon game thats just on paper is dumb.. its not even a full concept yet. Maybe then i'll buy but now nope!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2017)

No, but maybe I will in a year or two.
...I want that Kirby game so badly. ;-;


----------



## cyleris (Jun 15, 2017)

i'll get one when ac switch is announced. for now, i'm not interested


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 15, 2017)

Not at the moment, but I will when I see at least 3 games I want that are exclusives. I jumped the gun too quick for the Wii U and so I need to insure there is something I want to play on it.


----------



## angelina (Jun 15, 2017)

I bought one this week. I was holding out for for an AC game, but I like MK8 and the new Kirby game looks cute, so I caved. I want Mario Odyssey too. Maybe AC will be announced in 2018.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 16, 2017)

I plan to buy one after my birthday.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)

I do not have one. Not sure when I'll get one, probably when there's a larger gallery of games.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 17, 2017)

Yep, we have one. Originally I was okay with waiting until more titles were revealed so I wasn't in any rush. However, my boyfriend really wanted Breath of the Wild so we were looking for a Switch since launch and regretted not pre-ordering it. After a few weeks after launch, we managed to find one driving further out of where we lived and celebrated with brunch.

So far, we have Breath of the Wild, Puyo Puyo Tetris, and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. It's been fun so far. I enjoy Puyo Puyo Tetris and was pleasantly surprised with how many different modes you can play in. We'll most likely get Super Mario Odyssey, the new Pokemon core game, and hopefully an Animal Crossing title will be revealed by then.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jun 17, 2017)

No, I don't think I will either... That thing is like 400 dollars and the games are like 80 dollars each. It's super expensive, I have better things to buy, and it would break my heart giving away that much money...


----------



## Suicune (Jun 17, 2017)

I have a Switch. I had to wait in line for hours for the midnight launch when it first came out in March to get it and I'm glad I did that considering that it's still really hard to find one. I'm pretty happy I bought it, the only game I have is Breath of the Wild but even now after I've beat the main story it's not boring. My one complaint is that the controllers are horrible and really expensive. I've already managed to break the right stick on my controller and can't afford to get a new one :/


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 18, 2017)

I do have a Switch! Friend code to the left if you wanna add me!


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't have one yet. I will buy me a Switch in the future, but I don't know when.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 18, 2017)

I will be buying one after the summer.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes I do have a Switch and really love it.. Can't wait for the upcoming good games too.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't, but I think I will when the price goes down a bit and they announce an AC title. I'm interested in splatoon 2, but that's not enough to keep me playing it and I feel like it'll be a lot of money wasted if I buy it for that alone. I heard there's going to be a main series pokemon game on the switch which sorta makes me want to buy it, but I want to see some trailers and gameplay first before I feel like it'll be a worthwhile purchase. I think when it gets more games and the price goes down, then yeah for sure. But I just hope that most of the games that are coming out on it have replay value really.


----------



## BeanScribbles (Jun 21, 2017)

No I don't have the money ;-;


----------



## Garrett (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes, I do now! 

They finally came back in stock so I got one yesterday bundled with Zelda and I downloaded Mario Kart today from the eshop.

That Animal Crossing track in Mario Kart is awesome, I just want to get out of the kart and walk around.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 22, 2017)

yep I did
I don't have a wii u and I really needed to play botw so I splurged all my money on it

I have hopes that one day they'll make an animal crossing, or main pokemon game for it. . . but that's just a dream
also it'd be amazing if they made a mystery dungeon game for it ahhh


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 22, 2017)

No, only way i'll get it is if animal crossing comes out and looks really cool.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2017)

Nope. Not interested in more consoles.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jun 23, 2017)

We have a Switch. My boyfriend really wanted to play Zelda Breath of the Wild. I was more interested in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe because I loved Mario Kart Wii. We only have the two games, but we are looking forward to Super Mario Odyssey.


----------



## Emily (Jun 23, 2017)

A potential Animal Crossing was the reason I got a Wii U, but I ended up disapointed.

I have a part time job so I'm saving to get a Switch for Splatoon 2, amongst Super Mario Odyssey, Fire Emblem and Pokemon. I'm sure as Game Freak are supporting the system now that some great games will come to it, well, I hope.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 23, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> yep I did
> I don't have a wii u and I really needed to play botw so I splurged all my money on it
> 
> I have hopes that one day they'll make an animal crossing, or main pokemon game for it. . . but that's just a dream
> also it'd be amazing if they made a mystery dungeon game for it ahhh



In the E3 they said the would work on a main pokemon game for the Switch , and we would see something about it next year , check the spotlight direct.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't have one but my bf said that when we move out together, he wants one so we'll split the price. Makew the price not so bad. Right now, it doesn't have any games I care about but I know there will be an AC game in the future so I can wait.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 23, 2017)

I can't afford it, lol.


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 24, 2017)

The main title Pokemon game probably won't come out until the end of '18, but I am still excited. It basically ensures that Switch will be a viable system for years to come.


----------



## sizzi (Jun 24, 2017)

No and I'd really only want one if an AC or Pokemon game (akin to the 3DS ones) came out for it


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2017)

Nope, and I'm gonna wait until more interesting games come out for it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I do not have one. Not sure when I'll get one, probably when there's a larger gallery of games.



Yeah that, and when it goes down in price or they make a cheaper one you can buy.


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 27, 2017)

~~~


----------

